# I miss kissing



## 1standingout (Jul 31, 2009)

I am a little reluctent to say this but here goes nothing. My wife and I never kiss and I really miss it. Am I a complete wussy for letting that out? We use to to kiss passionately during sex. Now we don't kiss at all. I think that kissing leads to other things and is a sure fire, fire starter. We have been married for 7yrs. now and I fear that things are only going to get worse. I have tried to talk to her about it but she is adimit about not kissing me. I don't know why. Is she trying to tell me something?:scratchhead: Please help. This is only the tip of the ice berg. Things or really cooling off in the marrage. Sex is verry hard for both of us. Hard for me to ask for and extremly hard for her to give.


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

First of all, no way are you a wuss for asking. We want the familiar contact that comes from our wives. I think before the snowball gets bigger, consider approaching her in the safest place possible. Then ask why the desire to kiss has fallen so much. And hold her to an answer. "I don't know why" doesn't even work for 4 year olds anymore.


----------

